# RED ANTS



## christopherf (Nov 7, 2012)

I have my baby CDTs enclosure down next to my sulcata enclosure and lately I have been seeing big red ants in the dts enclosure. I have gotten bit by one of these ants and it hurts. can these ants kill the babies if they bite them? also how fast do the dts grow?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, they certainly can. It has been my experience that the ants USUALLY leave the tortoises alone, however, if red ants smell blood they WILL converge on the tortoise. One time there was a big red ant trail moving through the desert tortoise pen. They were definitely going someplace, not just working around their nest. One of my desert tortoises, a full grown tortoise, happened to stop and sat right down in the ant column and by the time I saw her she was just covered with the ants. She was just sitting there with seeming resignation. I submerged her in a bucket of water and got all the ants off her. If it had been a baby, it would have killed the baby.


----------



## christopherf (Nov 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Yes, they certainly can. It has been my experience that the ants USUALLY leave the tortoises alone, however, if red ants smell blood they WILL converge on the tortoise. One time there was a big red ant trail moving through the desert tortoise pen. They were definitely going someplace, not just working around their nest. One of my desert tortoises, a full grown tortoise, happened to stop and sat right down in the ant column and by the time I saw her she was just covered with the ants. She was just sitting there with seeming resignation. I submerged her in a bucket of water and got all the ants off her. If it had been a baby, it would have killed the baby.



What should I do!? If I spray poison around the wooden enclosure will it effect the torts, and will it kill the ants? [any poison options would be very helpful] thank you.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 7, 2012)

Babies can absolutely be killed by red ants,dichotomous earth is usually used to kill ants food grade.


----------



## christopherf (Nov 7, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Babies can absolutely be killed by red ants,dichotomous earth is usually used to kill ants food grade.



Thank you.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 7, 2012)

I just checked amazon and you can get 10 lbs. of it for about 18 dollars.


----------



## christopherf (Nov 7, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I just checked amazon and you can get 10 lbs. of it for about 18 dollars.



Cool. I have some spray poison, but would it do anything If i sprayed some around the enclosure, or would it hurt the torts?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 7, 2012)

I would not use poison, it can drift and such, much better to use DE, safe for humans and animals. It scratches the exoskeletons of insect and they die, no harm to tortoises.


----------



## christopherf (Nov 7, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I would not use poison, it can drift and such, much better to use DE, safe for humans and animals. It scratches the exoskeletons of insect and they die, no harm to tortoises.



OK I will try to get some, thank you for all your help


----------



## jaizei (Nov 7, 2012)

Keep in mind that while diatomaceous earth is nontoxic, prolonged/repeated inhalation is hazardous and should be avoided.


----------



## EP429 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been wiping out my ant population via boiling water & pouring it on them. Quick, effective, practically free.


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 12, 2012)

Boric acid bait can also be used, just keep it away from your tortoise. You mix boric acid with sugar water and they bring it to the nest, killing the entire colony.

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/165368/sweet-sugary-boric-acid-ant-bait

Trick is not to kill individual ants, just put the bait where they can access it (not your tort) and leave them to their own devices.


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 12, 2012)

there is a powder-like poison that you can sprinkle around the anthill, and the ants will carry it inside...
That might work too, but I wouldnt use it if its near my tortoises enclosure...


----------



## christopherf (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you all for all your help


----------

